

PHP 5.6 released - olssonm
http://php.net/archive/2014.php#id2014-08-28-1

======
sarciszewski
Woohoo! I've been waiting for this for a while now!

* use const/use function - :D

* hash_equals() - YES

* variadic functions/splat operator - Oh sweet Jesus.

[http://us2.php.net/functions.arguments.php#functions.variabl...](http://us2.php.net/functions.arguments.php#functions.variable-
arg-list.new)

I don't care if people hate PHP, I've been using it since 2002 and I like it.
:)

------
rydgel
Still a bad language.

~~~
sarciszewski
Still a popular language. Though I've read "A Fractal of Bad Design" ;)

